# Changing from Armour to Synthroid



## puggylover

I am at that point where I want my life back so I made a drastic decision to get off the new formulation of Armour. I have been on the new formulation since the beginning of Sept. and now I am to the point where I want to sleep all day and my hair is coming out so bad. The depression is at an all time high. While taking Armour before I got this new batch that has been reformulated I was doing great! I can honestly say I was at the best I have ever been since getting diagnosed as hypo. Armour was, and I stress was, great. Fast-forward to now and I cant get out of bed. Can anyone tell me if I can just change cold turkey to synthoid? I am desperate to get some medicine down that will help just a little.


----------



## chopper

I am curious when you believe this change has taken place? My wife is also on Armour and she's been complaining lately that she's exhausted and thinks she needs to keep increasing her dose. I haven't heard anything about a formulation change. Where did you hear this?

Regarding synthroid, yes, you can go cold turkey but I would certainly seek the advice of a physician. There are conversion guides out there that tell you how much Synthroid to take if you currently take Armour.

Here's one:










Here's the conversion from the Armour site:

http://www.armourthyroid.com/con_faqs.aspx


----------



## puggylover

When I got my prescription in early September the pharmacy told me that Armour had been changed. The new formula has a very powder like taste. I noticed the difference immediately when I took the medicine.


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> I am at that point where I want my life back so I made a drastic decision to get off the new formulation of Armour. I have been on the new formulation since the beginning of Sept. and now I am to the point where I want to sleep all day and my hair is coming out so bad. The depression is at an all time high. While taking Armour before I got this new batch that has been reformulated I was doing great! I can honestly say I was at the best I have ever been since getting diagnosed as hypo. Armour was, and I stress was, great. Fast-forward to now and I cant get out of bed. Can anyone tell me if I can just change cold turkey to synthoid? I am desperate to get some medicine down that will help just a little.


Hi there, puggylover! Welcome to the board.

I firstly would be interested in your current lab results w/ ranges intact as different labs use different ranges.

Also wondering if something else is afoot such as low ferritin which is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake.

To answer your question; yes............if your doctor approves the switch, you can go straight on to Synthroid.

However, I suspect that this may be a matter of titration to the new reformulated Armour. I understand through the grapevine that some need a bit more and some need a bit less. That is why current labs are so so important.


----------



## puggylover

Thank you for the welcome. I havent recently gotten labs done since starting the new formula of Armour. The last labs were done on Aug. 9;

Free T3 306 normal 230-420
TSH .01 normal .35-5.00
Free T4 .60 normal .77-1.61
Ferritin 17 normal 10-154

The doctor did put me on multigen caplets but sometimes I take iron supplements which have 25 mg of iron, not sure if the iron vitamins are enough. I was on 1 grain of Armour but then had to work up to 2 1/4 grains. I guess I should go up more before I give up, I dont know what to do.


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I havent recently gotten labs done since starting the new formula of Armour. The last labs were done on Aug. 9;
> 
> Free T3 306 normal 230-420
> TSH .01 normal .35-5.00
> Free T4 .60 normal .77-1.61
> Ferritin 17 normal 10-154
> 
> The doctor did put me on multigen caplets but sometimes I take iron supplements which have 25 mg of iron, not sure if the iron vitamins are enough. I was on 1 grain of Armour but then had to work up to 2 1/4 grains. I guess I should go up more before I give up, I dont know what to do.


Gee; I must be good. I nailed the ferritin thing, didn't I?:anim_63: Many find faster and better results by taking Floradix Liquid. You might want to look into that and your Ferritin should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better.

Also, I am sure you know to take your iron 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement as by not doing so, it interferres w/ the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

I personally feel that you should lab before making a hasty decision; I really do.

Because I work out so hard, I am up to 3 3/4 grains per day. As long as one is consitant w/ all they do, this is a good thing. I would have a huge problem should I stop working out and would have to back waaaaaaaaaaaaay down on my Armour dosage.

Please let me know what you decide. We "all" want you to feel better.

By the way, your last labs look a bit undermedicated. We expect to see FT3 at mid-range or a bit higher. That would be 325 for mid-range. It is normal for FT4 to be low when taking any T3 so not to worry about that.


----------



## chopper

My question is why is your TSH so low while your FT4 is also low? Has your doctor said anything about this?

It looks to me like you could in fact benefit from some straight T4 and see how your T3 reacts. It seems to me the T3 in the Armour is driving your TSH way down but at the same time, you are lacking the more stable T4. Once your T4 comes up, you will feel better and not just for a short burst. Your TSH may rise to a more normal level as well. Just looking at the labs, I would have not even started you on Armour at all but rather Synthroid or another straight T4.


----------



## chopper

According to Armour September 21, 2009:

*"Updated Statement from Forest Laboratories *

*Re: Availability of Armour Thyroid:*

_Forest Laboratories understands how frustrating the back order situation of Armour Thyroid has been for patients, and we apologize for the supply interruption. _
_A supply of powdered Thyroid gland, the active ingredient of Armour Thyroid, has been made available to Forest by its supplier. Forest has produced and shipped a limited supply of 1 grain, also known as 60 mg. _

_We understand that this limited distribution will not meet the current anticipated demand for the product, and we continue to work diligently to meet demand. _
_Although Forest is addressing the backlog of Armour Thyroid as quickly as possible, we are not prepared at this time to give a definitive date by which the product will be fully restocked. Please check for future updates on the availability of Armour Thyroid through the Forest product availability toll-free hotline at (866) 927-3260._
_In the meantime, we encourage patients to speak with their physician regarding appropriate treatment for their condition."_


----------



## puggylover

Thanks to both of you for helping me. I am not sure how to get my FT3 raised, should I raise the Armour? Then, if I do raise the Armour, will that lower the TSH, which doesn't have much room to go down? Not sure at all what to do with the meds. I do agree that I have to get labs redone very soon. Can I take Synthroid and Armour to even my labs out? Thank you again for helping me.


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> Thanks to both of you for helping me. I am not sure how to get my FT3 raised, should I raise the Armour? Then, if I do raise the Armour, will that lower the TSH, which doesn't have much room to go down? Not sure at all what to do with the meds. I do agree that I have to get labs redone very soon. Can I take Synthroid and Armour to even my labs out? Thank you again for helping me.


I have found over the years that those who take Synthroid and Armour never feel well...........ever. It is not necessary to raise the T4 as the T3 is your "active" hormone.

This needs to be discussed w/ your doctor; a small raise, say 1/4 grain (15 mgs.) might be a good idea. At a certain point, it does not matter how low the TSH is "provided" the FT3 and FT4 are within range.

For example: My TSH is most always at 0.03 and I feel absolutely fine. Definitely not hyper. One reason why is I burn my T3 up on a daily basis. I am very very active.

Another example: If you were a thyroid cancer patient, the protocul is to keep the TSH completely suppressed.

It is a "balancing act!" The doctor has to be willing to work w/ you on this. It takes time and patience.


----------



## puggylover

Ahh, I get it. You know for years the doctor has always told me that TSH is the one that needs to be within normal range. Yet, I always felt really bad when it was. I know this is a balancing game that the only way to really get it is to go by how I feel. I have went ahead and raised the Armour and to be honest I think this is the best option for now. I dont want Synthroid. Armour has been a getting-my-life back medicine. I have felt bad lately but I am still holding on to hope that the new Armour will do its job. The funny thing is that I am very active too. Never thought that I could be burning my med. off faster. I am getting new labs done later this week. I will post as soon as I get them. Thanks again. Its good to know I am not alone, thats a good feeling.


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> Ahh, I get it. You know for years the doctor has always told me that TSH is the one that needs to be within normal range. Yet, I always felt really bad when it was. I know this is a balancing game that the only way to really get it is to go by how I feel. I have went ahead and raised the Armour and to be honest I think this is the best option for now. I dont want Synthroid. Armour has been a getting-my-life back medicine. I have felt bad lately but I am still holding on to hope that the new Armour will do its job. The funny thing is that I am very active too. Never thought that I could be burning my med. off faster. I am getting new labs done later this week. I will post as soon as I get them. Thanks again. Its good to know I am not alone, thats a good feeling.


I am glad to hear you are going to stay the course and quite frankly, if your doctor insists on titrating your Armour based on TSH alone, I would look around for another. Initially, when a patient presents with a high TSH, yes..........that works for a while to go by the TSH. But, when the patient is no longer responding and not feeling well, one has to look deeper and the FREE T3 and FREE T4 is the place to do that.

And of course, as I have pointed out, when taking T3 in any form, the T4 naturally is lower than one would normally expect and that is not cause for concern as long as the Free T3 is mid-range or higher and the patient feels well.

I know people do it but Armour was not made to be taken in conjunction with another thyroxine replacement. Armour has 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3 per grain (60 mgs.)

You may find Dr. Woliner's article informative re FT3.....

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Yes; my doc worked with me for 2 years (titrating 1/4 grain at a time) so that I had the stamina and staying power to reach my current exercise level.


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> Ahh, I get it. You know for years the doctor has always told me that TSH is the one that needs to be within normal range. Yet, I always felt really bad when it was. I know this is a balancing game that the only way to really get it is to go by how I feel. I have went ahead and raised the Armour and to be honest I think this is the best option for now. I dont want Synthroid. Armour has been a getting-my-life back medicine. I have felt bad lately but I am still holding on to hope that the new Armour will do its job. The funny thing is that I am very active too. Never thought that I could be burning my med. off faster. I am getting new labs done later this week. I will post as soon as I get them. Thanks again. Its good to know I am not alone, thats a good feeling.


Just checking to see how you are doing?


----------



## Andros

puggylover said:


> Thanks to both of you for helping me. I am not sure how to get my FT3 raised, should I raise the Armour? Then, if I do raise the Armour, will that lower the TSH, which doesn't have much room to go down? Not sure at all what to do with the meds. I do agree that I have to get labs redone very soon. Can I take Synthroid and Armour to even my labs out? Thank you again for helping me.


Dropping in to see how you are doing! If you are about, please let us know.


----------



## Kaylasly

I would like to
know too! My labs are similar and I am in the same
situation.


----------



## chopper

My wife just made the leap from 3 years of Armour to Synthroid. This is month 2 on Synthroid and not a single problem. She loves it. She actually thinks she has more energy than before.


----------

